# Contract pay rate



## swyty (Mar 6, 2009)

I will be looking to do contract work for Diagnostic Radiology and am uncertain what the going rate for this is.  The companies I've spoken to state they pay per procedure but no pay rate has been discussed.  Does anyone know what the average rate per procedure would be so I'd have some way to negotiate. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated since I am expecting a call on Monday.


----------



## jluther (Mar 6, 2009)

*contract rate*

I have been contracting with a company doing Diagnostic Radiology and depending on the contract they pay $.50 - $1.00 per report.


----------



## swyty (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you know if your company needs any part time contract work?  The company I've been speaking with today states they only pay $.27 per report which now seems really low.   I've been coding Dx Radiology for 2 yrs.


----------



## DAVANNES (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't forget that different states have different pay scales. I moved from Sacramento, CA to Norfolk, Virginia and it was a big adjustement.


----------

